# Brief Downtime Tonight!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

UK-Muscle will be offline at 11pm tonight for about 10 mins.

I'll post an update on Twitter once the server changes are complete:

http://www.twitter.com/UK_Muscle

L


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

There will be mass suicides across the country mate.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

WRT said:
 

> There will be mass suicides across the country mate.


Did anyone 'do a bebo' in the end?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Thought I'd been banned.. XD


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

never noticed it.... too busy on fb and farmville....


----------

